# VRT 4" maf placement? to close to turbo?



## 1098lover (May 16, 2009)

This is my second try the first one had (45 to 6" pice of pipe to MAF and a HKS filter) 
And It ran like Crap no idle and would not take throttle at all. 
It run's a bit better but still really hesitant. any idea's? I have searched and searched and there are no pictures or spec's on the length of intake pipe.


----------



## thisismike (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: VRT 4" maf placement? to close to turbo? (1098lover)*

it looks to close to me. the further the better. i would aim for about 16+ inches.


----------



## 1098lover (May 16, 2009)

So 16" from the turbo to the MAF? and then how much from MAF to filter?


----------



## FaelinGL (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: (1098lover)*

Mine is a bit further away then yours, but not much. I also have a custom straightener in the intake flowpath.
Mike


----------



## El Cletus (Apr 18, 2002)

I'm still in the learning zone on building my own turbo setups, but that kink on the elbow going to the turbo can't be good... I bet the volume passing through that is equivalent to like a 2" pipe.


----------



## BoostedDubVR6T420 (Dec 4, 2009)

To close, you are most likely getting a mad turbulence around the MAF. Also, your BOV should definitely divert if it already does'nt.


----------



## FaelinGL (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: (El Cletus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *El Cletus* »_I'm still in the learning zone on building my own turbo setups, but that kink on the elbow going to the turbo can't be good... I bet the volume passing through that is equivalent to like a 2" pipe.

This is also possible. They sell a "cobra neck" type TIP to help you alleviate these problems.
Mike


----------



## 1098lover (May 16, 2009)

I have a cobra neck but I can't get it to fit.. What is this custom straightener you are speeking of?


----------



## El Cletus (Apr 18, 2002)

plus with the kink, the air is moving so fast i bet then is a partial vaccuum and weird turbulance on the compressor side of the bend... like air flowing over a truck cab into the bed.


----------



## radoman57 (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: (1098lover)*

the stock maf has end caps that have square holes in them, you are trying to simulate them, they make the air flow straghten out. try using window screen or I've seen oil pump pick up screen. put it between the air filter and the maf


----------



## FaelinGL (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: (1098lover)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1098lover* »_I have a cobra neck but I can't get it to fit.. What is this custom straightener you are speeking of? 

This is my CNC'd air straightener. I've seen people use the square holed filter screen for a camera as well, but I'm cheap and I had the material lying around.








Mike


----------



## VeteRan6 (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: VRT 4" maf placement? to close to turbo? (1098lover)*

hi , i think you should buy a High temp silicon coupler ,. it's way more rigid and it's undestructible under boost ... 
otherwise your turbo will swallow this piece man.. it's seem to soft 
try ATPturbo for good quality coupler !!


----------



## Yareka (Mar 5, 2002)

Looks like a decent coupler, its just forced in at a weird angle. Most of this has been mentioned but just get a 1' section of 4" pipe to bring the maf further from the turbo inlet. You should have plenty of length on the harness to do that, and somewhere in that 1' section you need a bung welded in to recirculate the bov.


----------



## 1098lover (May 16, 2009)

FU*K this MAF sHI* I have made a air straightener and moved the maf alll over the damn place and it still runs like dog crap.......


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: (1098lover)*

reason being... you need more length between the FILTER and the MAF... thats where the tubulance is


----------



## 1098lover (May 16, 2009)

I ran that 45 bend and 10" of pipe to a coupler and then the maf


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (dubinsincuwereindiapers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubinsincuwereindiapers* »_reason being... you need more length between the FILTER and the MAF... thats where the tubulance is

airflow after the maf can have as great of influence on sensor readings, as airflow prior to it.


----------



## 1098lover (May 16, 2009)

does any one have a pic of there setup that works properly?
thanks


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_
airflow after the maf can have as great of influence on sensor readings, as airflow prior to it.
 You are correct http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif but having had a BT narrowband car FOREVER the before the maf thing is usually the culpret.. besides... the after the maf thing has been addressed, and in the post before yours, and after my previous post he is still talking about the length of pipe after the maf heading towards the turbo.... Which leads me to believe that he didnt even read my previous post, and is just repeating himself....... This of course is assuming that this is even the problem at all... Its likely that it isnt... not enough info to go on here


----------



## 1098lover (May 16, 2009)

I also tried a piece of pipe 10(+-) sicking straight out (removed headlight) then a K&N filter. The car ran amazing prior to the turbo (a week ago) so I think that the MAF is not dirty.


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: (1098lover)*

OK... lets skip the whole maf thing for a minute OK? It is not the root to all FI problems.. what plugs are you running, and what gap?? Have you pressurised your intake tract to check for leaks? what fuel system are you running?? , etc.. there are a lot of other variables involved here... what comes to mind??


----------



## 1098lover (May 16, 2009)

I am runnig C2 42# setup (obd2)with a stock pump and running at 10psi on a HX-35 turbo with a innovative pro gate and a SRI that I tig'd up. with NGK BKR7E's gapped at 0.22 I think there might be a short in the #2 plug wire because i grassed past it and it shocked the crap out of me. I check for boost leaks and it holds with no drop. My bov is vented to atmosphere until I get some more rod to weld in a bung. 


_Modified by 1098lover at 2:36 PM 4-10-2010_


----------

